# Garmin echoMAP



## kowa10 (8. März 2016)

Hallo,
  ich möchte mir für mein Boot ein Echolot/Fischfinder kaufen und bin bei GARMIN fündig geworden.
  Ich hatte mir das Gerät: echoMAP 91sv ausgesucht (mit Geber GT40-TM)
  Nun habe ich gefunden, dass ab diesem Jahr auch das Gerät  echoMAP 92sv CHIRP mit einem anderen Geber (GT20 oder GT52) angeboten  wird.

  Ich selbst nutze mein Boot in der Ostsee. Die Wassertiefe ist dort maximal 30 Meter.

  Mein Frage:
  Welches der beiden Geräte (mit welchem Geber) ist für meine Zwecke geeignet?
  Bringt die CHIRP-Technologie bei Tiefen bis 30 Meter Vorteile?

  Für die Antworten bedanke ich mich im Voraus.


----------



## Ammon (8. März 2016)

*AW: Garmin echoMAP*

Qualifiziert kann ich Dir leider nicht antworten. Würde jedoch gerne wissen, aus welchen Gründen Du dich für das Garmin entschieden hast?


----------



## Ossipeter (8. März 2016)

*AW: Garmin echoMAP*

Frag doch Onkel Schlageter. Thomas wird dir helfen.


----------



## Sepp G (11. März 2016)

*AW: Garmin echoMAP*

Dem Tipp es bei Schlageter zu versuchen kann ich nur beipflichten. Ein Freund hat sich vor ein paar Wochen dort auch ein Garmin geholt. Er war von der Beratung und dem know how total begeistert. U.a wurde nach dem Einsatzgebiet gefragt und darauf hin eine Voreinstellung vorgenommen. Zudem gibt es noch eine persönliche Online-Schulung.


----------



## kowa10 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Garmin echoMAP*

Die Fa. Schlageter (Echolotzentrum) habe ich im Netz auch schon gefunden.
Die Frage welches der o.g. Geräte habe ich dort nicht beantwortet bekommen. Es gibt dort nur das 92er mit CHIRP. 

Wer kennt sich damit aus?


----------



## Spackus (12. März 2016)

*AW: Garmin echoMAP*

nimm den Garmin GT21-TM Geber! reicht vollkommen aus. hab den an meinem Garmin auch dran und funzt wie sau...

https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/sho...z-transducer-with-temp-8-pin-/prod169866.html


----------

